# Accurate Frames and Accuplate for Penn Reels



## confederate_surfer (Mar 28, 2005)

I wonderding what the advantage is to accurate frames and accuplates on a penn reel is I was reading an article the other day and that what all the writer of the article fished with.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Take a look at this thread.

http://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=16568


----------



## confederate_surfer (Mar 28, 2005)

Did you Accur-ize your reels


----------



## confederate_surfer (Mar 28, 2005)

Has anyone Accur-ized any penn reels. what where the results did it improve reel performance 
I am looking to accur-ize peen 500's 4/0 and 6/0


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

I've done one and won't waste my money on another. You can buy a better reel for the cost of the parts. The frame will make some reels much stronger and others more usuable, but the question is; is it worth it?
If you just want to do it as a hobby, that is different.


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

Remember "IMAGE IS EVERYTHING" one of my mottos.


----------



## Crossroads (May 21, 2004)

Its just like chrome wheels on a 4X4 truck. Just for show. I have several Accurate/Penns in various stages of fully accurized. It's more of a west coast thing, than a gulf coast happening. There are better reels for the money but then again I don't do plastic/graphite reels, I'd rather waste my money by turning perfectly good and economical Penn 4/0s and 6/0s into high dollar Penn 4/0s and 6/0s. If I ever worry about the cost of tackle or boats or fishing, I'll give it up and start playing something ignorant like golf.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

confederate_surfer said:


> Did you Accur-ize your reels


Not yet but plan to do so soon. Just new frames.


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

confederate_surfer said:


> Has anyone Accur-ized any penn reels. what where the results did it improve reel performance
> I am looking to accur-ize peen 500's 4/0 and 6/0


 I've still got a jigmaster with the Accurate frame and like it a lot as it is now doesn't flex. I put one of the new aluminium Penn frames on an old 6/0 just to stiffen it up. The cost of a frame can be justified for use on a reel that you have already used for a while. As to side plates, they are more like dressing and often increase the weight of the reel.


----------



## Cru (May 24, 2004)

You may have heard of a show called "Pimp My Ride" on MTV, this is a fishermans version... "Pimp My Reel"


----------



## Crossroads (May 21, 2004)

The sideplates do add a better feel because there's a better mechanical fit and the bearings run smoother. You can spin the spool with your fingers and the spool will just sit there and spin a long time due to the better fit. Below is a pic of a reel I recently converted, it still has the Penn 3.25 main gear ratio because I can't decide if I want to change it to a stainless 4.0 or something higher, I intend to use it for Kings and Wahoo with 30 pound line.


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

some say its for good looks but the frame stiffens up a lot and like valkyrie said the side plates give it a better feel. accurate's tollerances are incredible. they make things fit together just perfect and leave no room for any kind of play. the side plates also help dissapte heat in high drag situations. i have done the hole kit on a jigmaster 505 and just the frame on my 4/0 wide. good luck MIKE


----------

